# Ukraine Cup 13 May



## A_Skywalker (May 13, 2009)

13 May 14:00 Dukla Banska Bistryka v FC Vion Zlate Moravce  1.44 3.75 6.50  
13 May 14:00 Slovan Bratislava v FC Nitra  1.16 5.25 15.00   
13 May 14:00 Spartak Trnava v FC Tatran Presov  1.36 4.00 8.00  
13 May 14:15 MFK Kosice v MSK Zilina  2.40 3.00 2.75 
13 May 15:00 Ruzomberok v Artmedia Bratislava  2.37 3.00 2.80  
13 May 16:00 ZTS Dubnica v Dunajska Streda  1.85 3.25 3.75


----------

